# Lucky Red Bull escape!



## Wildcat (Jun 7, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CB27K-wIsM_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn, that was close..................


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucky is right!


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2010)

squeaky bum time !!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2010)

time to wash out the cockpit.........and his pants.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 7, 2010)

A great save....... It coulds have been a lot different, like a cart-wheel across the water !

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you see the in-cockpit camera catch his HUGE sigh of relief? [email protected]!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy $hit that is one lucky dude!! And he only lost a wheel spat!?!?!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2010)

Amazing! Being able to recover from that is phenomenal skill.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2010)

Amazing skill! Great recovery there.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 7, 2010)

may we all live through our "Holy $#!T" moments like this.... wow!


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 7, 2010)

just saw it this morning - scarey stuff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2010)

Fantastic recovery! One lucky guy.


----------

